# Lake Logan Bass



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Saturday around 2:30 or so, my buddy and I arrived @ Lake Logan to do a little bank fishing and enjoy the weather.

Within 30 minutes he caught one of the nicer blue gills I had seen, the fish was probably 10 inches or so and put up quite a nice fight. I was using my 1" Rapala floating minnow, and with the water being a little choppy, was considering using a smaller tube bait.

Then, this bass nailed my Rapala, in shock I set the hook and pulled the fish to shore. He hardly had a chance to put up a fight, being so close to shore and in such shallow water. However, it was quite the chore removing the tiny hooks from his big mouth while thrashing around. sticking, and slicing my fingers along the way. We snapped a quick photo and he was back on his way. 

He's not the biggest fish, but, by far the nicest bass I've pulled from Lake Logan.










Note: I'm quite a large guy, but, the fish was probably 15"-16", hence the reason he looks a little smaller.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

For the folks that bass fish Lake Logan, what are the best types of lures to use for bass? 

Spinnerbaits? Jigs? topwater? crankbait?

The one in the photo is the only decent sized bass I have caught so far. What about lure size? I tend to use smaller lures to try to catch anything, bluegill, crappie, bass. 

Also, is anyone successful @ catching saugeye from shore? I have never caught one and would love too. Again, bait suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks!

N. E. James


----------



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

Try some buzzbaits over the grass (parallel the shore line). Texas rigged purple power worms using 3/0 hook and 1/16oz sinker. Sinking minnows rigged weightless and snagless, throw into the grass also go shallow. You will be surprised how shallow those bass are. Good luck and let us know.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions, I bought a few lures today, a small Rebel Crawfish, a mini Chatterbait, and a bleeding minnow Rat-L-Trap as well as a spinner bait. I always buy lures that are on the small side, perhaps that's the wrong idea?

Today I tried the spinner bait near the spillway in between thunder storms, though I've never fished there before. I caught a small bass and a channel cat using a crappie jig. Later using the same jig, I caught a few miniscule crappie and a bluegill. I'll be trying for bass later this week when it's nice out 

Please let me know if you have other suggestions, thanks fellas!


----------

